# Honda in the Final Four



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Will Honda go all the way? 

Barely ahead of Husky right now, and less than 48 hours of voting remain...

Really would like to win this (my performance review is due soon) :tongue:

Vote here: Mower Madness Final Four Voting


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hard to fathom that Honda is just barely ahead of husky in any poll


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You got that right !!


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Honda in the finals matched up against Gravely. This should be a very tight scoring contest. Both are very high quality, extremely reliable, and top notch mowers. Good luck to both manufacturers!


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

My Husqvarna lawn mower has a _Honda_ motor on it. Who should I vote for?

I went Gravely.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Traitor !!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

24 hours to go for FINAL voting. 

The tension here at Honda HQ is thick; my email is overflowing with requests for me, as the Social Media guy, to get out the vote. 

one more time, and I won't bother you guys (until next year). 

Thanks in advance for your vote, everyone:

*Click here to vote in the March Madness Final*


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 14, 2015)

You got my vote! I love my Honda mower!


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Blizzard said:


> You got my vote! I love my Honda mower!


+1. I love my Honda mower and Robert is a great help on this, as well as other OPE forums. 
Would hate to see him get a poor performance review. 

However, if we were voting on the best snowblower, my hearts with my Ariens


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry Robert, you gave it a good run. Hope your PR doesn't go too badly. You always want to leave a little room for improvement, that way you can look better next year.


----------

